# Coloring Solid Shampoo



## cmzaha (Jan 29, 2019)

While surfing around the internet for shampoo bars syndet or lye based, I have noticed something interesting. Which is, many are colored quite heavily with all different colors

This made me wonder if anyone knows the point of heavy color in shampoo?  So here is a short explanation. Purple and blues are used for whitening bleached, gray or any hair with a yellow tinge. This usually happens to people with gray, salt and pepper and bleached hair. Blondes can also use it if their hair is discoloring. Yellow colored shampoo is typically used for blondes that in the yellow range. Red of course is for redheads but some redheads can and do use the brown shampoos trying to subdue bright reds. I will admit I am not sure if these products are still on the market but that is how they were used.

Yellow shampoo can stain and yellow gray hair badly. I make a dark purple that I use only on my hair because my hair is silver gray now. Just something to think about


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 29, 2019)

I use purple shampoo.  Mine is now pretty heavy on the gray too.   Used it when I had it heavy blonde highlights too.  Used red shampoo when I had red hair.


----------



## amd (Jan 29, 2019)

Interesting, I remember reading that in my late 20's. I even tried a brunette "boost" shampoo to see if it would tone down my red highlights.

I've been using 1/8 tsp of mica to 380grams of shampoo, just to help me make sure I have the preservative mixed thoroughly (I combine the preservative, FO and color before adding to the shampoo mixture). The lather is white, so I assume there isn't any color impact to hair. Now I'm curious if I could color a shampoo bar heavy enough to do a color boost.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 29, 2019)

Will mica even stain hair or does it need to be a different kind of pigment? Maybe a 
fd & c

I'd never use a heavily pigmented shampoo bar unless it was purple for my light hair. My current bars are a very pale pink, just enough to make them pretty.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 29, 2019)

I use fd&c in the purple one I use for my hair. I admit I have not tried micas so I do not know the answer. As long as the lather is white I would think it is fine. My purple one has purplish bubbles.


----------



## asmita (Feb 11, 2019)

I have coloured the shampoo bars to go with the fragrance in the bar. I had read somewhere that purple coloured shampoos help to reduce brassiness of blond hair.


----------



## Amy78130 (Feb 21, 2019)

Toning shampoos are definitely a must have if you dye your hair. I can attest to the purple/blue toning the brassiness down. Makes sense!!


----------

